

Never did I just run in and bowl anything and hope - kullar
http://www.theguardian.com/sport/blog/2013/aug/20/ashes-glenn-mcgrath-england-australia

======
kullar
For those not familiar with cricket, Glen McGrath was one of the greatest
bowlers of all time and also known as one of the toughest.

One of the other good quotes "To be a good player you have to have the skills.
To be a great player it is attitude and mental strength that will get you
there.'

